# Has it gone to far? do you consider it disrespect?



## staylor1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I just got into an argument with my husband. I actually told him it was over. But anyways....He texted me and called me a *****! I think that that is very disrespectful. He doesn't! he thinks I am exaggerating. Am I??? Who else thinks that it is disrespectful. I feel that we have crossed the line...and have gone way too far. I can only get worse. I did nothing to deserve that... :wtf:issed::rant:


----------



## staylor1 (Sep 21, 2008)

He called me a b&%$h


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

That's not right to call you that although when you fight and say its over its very hurtful. Don't do that. I think he was really hurt and that's why he came back and said that. Doesn't make it right but I think you were both wrong.


----------



## staylor1 (Sep 21, 2008)

AZMOMOFTWO said:


> That's not right to call you that although when you fight and say its over its very hurtful. Don't do that. I think he was really hurt and that's why he came back and said that. Doesn't make it right but I think you were both wrong.


No...I said it because he hurt me and it's not the first time he does it. He called me that before I even said it was over. Its not the first time...that is why I think that it has gone too far now.


----------



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

my question to you would be - did you really mean that it's over? were you just acting in the heat of the moment?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

are there any details left out of this story? i have actually called my wife that in an argument right after she called me an (backside-portal if ya get my drift). if you tell me it's over than it's katy bar the door, so don't play around


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

As much as what my husband and I have gone through (he had an affair and I threw him out) he has never called me anything like that. I never do either except once, I do believe in the heat of the moment when I discovered the affair I may have called him something and I definately told him it was over. I really meant it, and I re-keyed the house. However, we have since decided to reconcile and at he does not hold those things against me, he says his behavior caused me to react and accepts responsibility. 

As far as this happening regularly, he is not showing you respect and its not ok, even if he apologizes. Tell him that its hurtful and disrepectful and you do not want him to call you these names. Discuss it when everyone is calm, take the emotion out of it and use "I" instead of "you". i.e. I am very hurt when you call me...."

If he continues then you have a difficult to decision to make but its not a good relationship when he's calling you those things.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

My H has never called me anything derogatory-ever. I, however, have thrown pretty much every expletive his way that I could think of. I think it is very disrespectful on my part. No matter what he's done, it doesn't justify my behavior.


----------



## mjr810 (Aug 24, 2008)

I think name calling is bad practice; derogatory names have different intensity levels for different people. It sounds like that to him its just a bad word; to you its much more. So, he probably ought not do it. Here's a way to put it in perspective....Don't treat people how YOU want to be treated. Instead, treat them how THEY want to be treated. Try that on him and see if he gets it.


----------

